

Ask HN: When can get any response for YC S15 any idea? - newsieapp


======
megcap
Invites are sent April 10th.

~~~
newsieapp
ok but what about rejections?they also sending on 10 april or before that?

~~~
megcap
Yes, from what I've read about previous batches, invites and rejections are
sent at the same time. ~6pm PST.

